# POST YOUR DESKTOPS!



## Onederland (Mar 25, 2005)

*This is mine:*







Don't know how to do it? Here:

*Step 1.* In the upper right area of your keyboard there is button called "Print Screen", press it.

*Step 2.* Go into your image editer (ex. Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro...) and create a new image (in pixels) to the resolution of your moniter (ex. 1024 x 768, 800 x 600...)

*Step 3.* Now Edit > Paste or (Ctrl + V). Your desktop should appear on the new image.

*Step 4.* Resize it to a manageable size.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 25, 2005)

omg that is so pretty!!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 25, 2005)

yea..my desktop is really messy..there is no way i am postin it..lol


----------



## Elorien (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea.. mine is default blue because I always have so much crap open I never see my desktop, and it's a cluttered mess of icons. Much like the cluttered mess of my real life desktop.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 25, 2005)

right now I'm not using my computer, but this is the background: 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=223

my desktop @ home is freakin amazing, it's made out of postcard looks from mac from the last few years, I'll post it next week


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=312

ok I shrunk it so its really small but thats it. I was bored one day and decided to make one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I probably messed up the linkage so Sanne if you see its messed up could you fix it for me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TIA!

Onderland that is gorgeous!!!
Alexa, Bob is Punkins brother.(I swear!)..Too damn cute!!
Ps I LOVE that freaking kitty!!

fixed it! xxx Sanne


----------



## user2 (Mar 26, 2005)

@ Onederland: I looooove this desktop! Did you get it from the Dior-HP?


----------



## Alexa (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Alexa, Bob is Punkins brother.(I swear!)..Too damn cute!!
Ps I LOVE that freaking kitty!!_

 
i know, its so creepy!!! O_O


----------



## Onederland (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_@ Onederland: I looooove this desktop! Did you get it from the Dior-HP?_

 
I did...but they dont have it up anymore. They have the new ads from the Detective Collection now.Which features the same girl. But instead of having bags from the Flowers Collection. she has bags from the Detective Collection.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 28, 2005)

this is mine @ home:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=321


----------



## Onederland (Mar 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_this is mine @ home:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=321_

 
sexy.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

groupie, 
your desktop is hot. Thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
this is mine @ home:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=321

 
sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 29, 2005)

Mine is way uncool - the Microsoft picture of Stonehenge in Britain (you know, the massive stone circle monument?). I love it though, would love to go there.


----------



## may_cup (Apr 1, 2005)

*Here's mine! r/o*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=416

DH gave me these Gerber Daisys last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love how the picture came out a little blurry, so I made it my desktop!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

hey may_cup
your desktop is cool with flowers on it. Thanks


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=417 

mine is probably most boring, haha. I LOVE yours, onederland, it is really pretty and so "couture" ish haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 1, 2005)

some gay xp default shit


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

awwwww maycup! i love yours =) the flowers are so pretty and i LOVE the blurry look...  onederland i'm still drooling over yours! i freakin LOVE that handbag!!!  sanne, GAWD THAT'S HOT!!


----------



## dawnmelissa (Apr 1, 2005)

http://150.101.3.169/omaha.JPG



that would be mine, it's too big to post inside the topic...i saw the band dope the other night, shot tons of pictures, that's one of my favorites, the drummer looks insane :O  most of them turned out blurry like this, i like that for live concert pictures instead of ones that are taken using flash because they end up looking so posted and still.  i love motion.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

hey beautifulxdisaster
your desktop is cute and amazing. Thanks


----------



## amy (Apr 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_some gay xp default shit_

 

now that's what I'M talkin about!! 
mine is too, so props to ya.


----------



## Shannyn (Apr 7, 2005)

hahah i was bored one night so i took many mac looks and made a mac desktop.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

hey shannyn your desktop is cute.


----------



## misslexa (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shannyn* 
_





hahah i was bored one night so i took many mac looks and made a mac desktop._

 
i love it!!!


----------



## may_cup (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks jamiemeng and Juneplum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like how it turned out too :-D


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is mine, its very simple!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 9, 2005)

love it PrettyKitty! SOOO sexy that everything is in french!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

pretty kitty
your desktop is so cute.


----------



## Paola H. (May 1, 2005)

Here's my desktop!! I like light colours and quiet pictures!!


----------



## smiles4c (May 1, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=851


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

Onederland I LOVE yours!

I always put up silly/cheesy ones to give my hubby a laugh - this is the current one


----------



## smiles4c (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_Onederland I LOVE yours!

I always put up silly/cheesy ones to give my hubby a laugh - this is the current one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
LOL I love the pickles!!


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smiles4c* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
Onederland I LOVE yours!

I always put up silly/cheesy ones to give my hubby a laugh - this is the current one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
LOL I love the pickles!!_

 
thanks - I have a bunch like it I found on a random website - pancakes and syrup, corndogs, toast w/jam and bananas just to name a few - they are all very cheesy so of course I love them  :twisted:


----------



## MakeupStar (May 2, 2005)

groupie--mine is SO close to urs!!!!! hahah its so awesome


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

everyone's desktop is cute. Thx


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 10, 2005)

I like simple backgrounds, mostly of celebrities, this one is of Shania Twain. She looks so adorable! Like a little kid! I just love it.


----------



## RRRose (May 11, 2005)

I LOVE the Killers =D


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 22, 2005)

My desktop looks like this


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

here's my desktop with my big ass crazy icons i love ever so much. 





i get alot of desktops from www.pixelgirlpresents.com she has icons and desktops for Mac and Pc


----------



## user2 (May 26, 2005)

OMH those desktopa are off the hook! I just got me a new one but I dont know how to make a picture out of it!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 31, 2005)

I know I'm a little late to this post, but here's mine (yes, I'm lame and cheesy and girly)


----------



## user2 (May 31, 2005)

CHARMMY KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I'M SOOOOOOOO IN LOVE WITH HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 31, 2005)

I was just messing around with things the other day and this is what I came up with for my new desktop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha kinda hard to see things on it...but it's fun to look at


----------



## RRRose (May 31, 2005)

I just made a new one since Queer as Folk just started =D


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 1, 2005)

i get alot of desktops from www.pixelgirlpresents.com she has icons and desktops for Mac and Pc[/quote]

thank u so much for the site. i am obsessed with it now!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 1, 2005)

The pic of the lilacs desktop is my desktop at home.. the mac and cheese is the picture I have on my desktop at work... I took both pix.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1244
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1245


----------



## suprchck (Jun 2, 2005)

looking at that mac and cheese makes me want some now! lol


----------



## suprchck (Jun 2, 2005)

here is my work desktop


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_The pic of the lilacs desktop is my desktop at home.. the mac and cheese is the picture I have on my desktop at work... I took both pix.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1245_

 
OMG!!! I sooooo wouldn't be able to concentrate in work having mac and cheese in front of me all day---- yyyuuummmm!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 3, 2005)

I love the mac n chz desktop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the people at work laugh at me (its my new job)


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

the desktop i usually had. its of my friend during a show





new desktop. there was memorial day fireworks.[/img]


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jun 4, 2005)

Those are all so cool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine:






It's a pic I took in Ocho Rios


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 4, 2005)

awe that one is cuteee!

i love the one of my friend at the show, cuz i never get to see him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  plus its an awesome looking picture hehe


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 8, 2005)

my bf is a dork and made that background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: haha


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 12, 2005)

My new desktop looks like this





I <3 XTINA!!!!


----------



## Neophyte (Jun 12, 2005)

That's a sexy model from John Galliano's S/S 2005 show.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

I never posted mine....I have alot of crap on here. LOL


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Jaim (Jul 28, 2006)

My cat with Kool-Aid all over her. Hahaha.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 28, 2006)

i'm such a dweeb


----------

